# Judicial rebuke against PETA



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is good to see;
California Court Rebukes PETA on Subpoenas | Farm Journal Magazine

Regards, Mike


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

This is just another reason I dont like any of these groups.Cali is full of those animal rights terrorist and eco-terrorist . They come to the Harris ranch feedyard early one morning and burned down 14 cattle trucks. Sure didnt hear that on the news did ya ?I am SICK of these folks same goes with the whale wars . Ever see that show ? It makes me ashamed of Americans who act and do these TERRORIST ACTS . These activist who go around destroying farms and ranches,salebarns, slaughter houses deserve to be arrested and or shot as crimimals, they are no differnt than some crackhead thug robbing a gas station.I would never offer any support to any group, just because I know how they are and know their terrorist tactics. They are all the same ! Most of the activist have little to no common sense and very little to no true knowledge of animals or nature creatures.I dont like abuse to animals or people but these brainless twits need to have the sh!t slapped out of them .When those activist turn into terrrorist they need to be jailed , or hung ?


----------

